# Flat creek hunting club (n.e. Ga.)



## Wornout Trails (Jul 18, 2017)

Openings for Membership in the Flat Creek QDM Hunt Club.
Franklin County, Ga. 

170 ACRES  

HUNT DEER, *HOGS* TURKEY, SMALL GAME AFTER DEER SEASON,  

4 MEMBERS TOTAL (Two slots available)

PIN IN SYSTEM FOR STAND SELECTION
1 CLUB WORKDAY

YEARLY DUES: $750.00 

If interested in this Low Drama, Family Oriented Hunt Club, send me a P.M.   *NO ALCOHOL*

Thanks, Old W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jul 21, 2017)

*Hogs and such!*

If you are looking for a place to Hunt Hogs.......we got'm!

Thanks,  W.T.


----------



## Aswayze (Jul 24, 2017)

Do you still have the lease available if so? How is the deer hunting I'm not much of a hog guy good bonus by more of a deer hunter


----------



## Adyer4662 (Jul 24, 2017)

Are you still looking for members?


----------



## Cacciatore (Aug 18, 2017)

Any spots still available for this season?


----------

